# ADA Lavatory Sink



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if you need to install a carrier for a lav sink. I always have in the past but have pulled out a few that have not. I have a contractor who is replacing tile in a bathroom that had to sinks that where at the Ada Heights without a carrier. I told him I needed to install because I always had in the past. But there is so much crap in the wall it would be a pain. I was just going to install a basic wall hung china sink. It is for office help in a commercial building. On check websites on ADA guidlines but found nothing talking about carriers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

put a 2x6 in the wall, screw into it, done


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> put a 2x6 in the wall, screw into it, done


IMO. If it is one of the long gun boat ADA lav. and you can access the wall. Add the carrier. There is too much leverage on those lavs. and easy to break.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

well i guess if your an expert 2x6 will do. but i'd pay attention to all the numbers required to be mete! clearance in height flood level knee clearance wall clearance opening and so forth. lav. must meet requirements also. i.e max depth and absolute distance from back of lav. lots of numbers have at it. i do prefer a carrier for this and any commercial application!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slickrick said:


> IMO. If it is one of the long gun boat ADA lav. and you can access the wall. Add the carrier. There is too much leverage on those lavs. and easy to break.


I agree with u on the "gun boat" (cool name) style sink to install a carrier, I was referring to the original poster who asked about a "BASIC" ADA wall hung sink:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I agree with u on the "gun boat" (cool name) style sink to install a carrier, I was referring to the original poster who asked about a "BASIC" ADA wall hung sink:thumbsup:


I meant to quote the OP. I hope I didn't offend. When I hit the button it was too late. :yes:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I meant to quote the OP. I hope I didn't offend. When I hit the button it was too late. :yes:


u didnt offend me,,,, Im just sayin':thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I wish someone would offend someone, already. :whistling2:

Been kinda quiet lately.....

:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I wish someone would offend someone, already. :whistling2:
> 
> Been kinda quiet lately.....
> 
> :laughing:


I am thinking about picking up the pace on the Thrift thread. It has been quiet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

We always install carriers for ADA Lavs. You cant go wrong when someone tries to lean their self on it to look in the mirror or to help themselves off the water closet or floor.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I wish someone would offend someone, already. :whistling2:
> 
> Been kinda quiet lately.....
> 
> :laughing:


 
You all are a bunch of idiots and ILPlumber is a jackass.


how'd I do?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Colgar said:


> You all are a bunch of idiots and ILPlumber is a jackass.
> 
> 
> how'd I do?


 
Not to good. We all know that already, so you cant offend us with that. try again.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess me and house plumber could get one started over my muscle car rambler.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I guess me and house plumber could get one started over my muscle car rambler.:laughing::laughing:


I still say to make it a muscle car you got to have muscles to push it.:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Commercial varies. If its school board the carriers will be specd for sure. Little strip mall build outs dont need it IMO and code doesnt require it. Some of the contractors blanket the walls with 3/4 ply and that is fine with a toggle for me. Medical offices dont require it. And someone could still break a lav on a carrier and cut their arteries.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I wish someone would offend someone, already. :whistling2:
> 
> Been kinda quiet lately.....
> 
> :laughing:


 Yall talk funny.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If you read the little book that comes with the china. The manufacturer recommends using a carrier. Every sink I install gets a carrier. 

I am a jackass. 

You talk funny. 

I'll go Google some stuff to argue about.....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

What little book????? It must be real little.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> What little book????? It must be real little.


Hmmm that gives me an idea for the title of my next book....:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok! Anyone who installs a carrier with every sink is being excessive.
Any manufacturer supplied little book that recommends a carrier with every sink is excessive and feebly attempting cover their little book butts.
Anyone who gets a book idea from what I post is in desperate need of inspiration .
Il plumber is wrong on 3 counts. I dont talk funny,..he's arguably not a jackass,..and I forgot the third.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You talk funny.


 
OH YEAH? WELL, WELL...... I got nuttin' :surrender:

As to carriers- I don't use them unless specified. I do wish they were specified more, though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> What little book????? It must be real little.


The one with the one little english chapter somewhere in the middle.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We personally install 2 x 12's in the wall. Carpenter's never seem to remember to do it. Even though we write all over the bay with a sharpie to fill it in. Bastard carpenters.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The plumber is responsible for installing all of HIS own blocking and supports.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The plumber is responsible for installing all of HIS own blocking and supports.


Not in Chicago:laughing:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The plumber is responsible for installing all of HIS own blocking and supports.


:whistling2:most contracts specify that the framer puts in the backing to plumbing fixtures. We need to verify all our dimensions and install, that includes the backing the dumb framer will forget or overlook!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We personally install 2 x 12's in the wall. Carpenter's never seem to remember to do it. Even though we write all over the bay with a sharpie to fill it in. Bastard carpenters.


 2x12?
all we need is 2x6 here in California! we're going green! half the stud!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I install the 2 x 12 so that the entire back of the lav is well supported. The Gerber lavs that we use are about 9" tall in the back. 

Plus in residential applications, it gives me a little wiggle room, if the ho wants it a little higher or lower.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


RealLivePlumber said:


> I install the 2 x 12 so that the entire back of the lav is well supported. The Gerber lavs that we use are about 9" tall in the back.
> 
> Plus in residential applications, it gives me a little wiggle room, if the ho wants it a little higher or lower.


:thumbup: yes i see. i use 2x6 and go from center 2x6 up and 2x6 down! so my bad! 2x12!:yes:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Here in Fl we have to do all the backing and I also take photos and date it so we can prove it was there at the time of our 2nd rough. Cheap trades here tend to steal it for their use seeing how there is never any wood laying around


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I put backing in for a hi lo water cooler. When I went to trim it out there was no backing. Come to find out someone moved it to the back side of the wall so they can hang their thrash can on the wall in the bathroom.


----------

